# Insulin after SHTF



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was googling how to make insulin from animals and came across this. So it can be done, but I do NOT suggest doing this unless there is no other choice. I am only passing along info I have found and will not be held responsible if someone does something stupid without consulting a medical professional.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Too bad there's nothing about HOW they did it...


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepN4Good said:


> Too bad there's nothing about HOW they did it...


Agreed. Wish I could find more about how to make it.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

nopolitics12 said:


> Agreed. Wish I could find more about how to make it.


Bobbb started a thread on that a while back, some really good info if you trust yourself enough to try it.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/make-your-own-insulin-gather-your-equipment-now-14015/


----------



## nopolitics12 (Mar 20, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Bobbb started a thread on that a while back, some really good info if you trust yourself enough to try it.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f39/make-your-own-insulin-gather-your-equipment-now-14015/


If it was between life and death? I'd sure try. Thanks!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

nopolitics12 said:


> If it was between life and death? I'd sure try. Thanks!


If you need insulin, you could try keeping a large stock at home. Many types and brands have shelf life up to 2 years if stored properly and would likely remain safe to use beyond the expiration date. I keep a 2 year supply of regular and long acting on hand.

I have a "Plug In" 12 volt Coleman cooler that can be run off a battery and solar pannel that will keep mine in the safe temperatures range. Many of the types/brands of insulin are available without a prescription at your local pharmacies and cost around $60.00 per bottle but only $24.00 at Walmart Pharmacies so laying in a 2 year supply is practical without selling your first born to do it.

Beyond that 2 year storage life, better study Bobbb's thread.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Type II diabetes can be dealt with diet alone sometimes. Type I is a different story. In order to produce insulin, you're going to need an understanding of organic and biochemistry, and access to a lab. You do not want to inject yourself with something that has not been purified and and unknown concentration.

As a side note, I wonder how quickly we'll see a reduction in Type II cases once all of the highly processed frankenfoods are gone.


----------

